# 33g upgrade!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright so it's official. I was thinking about upgrading our tank in the living room for a fairly long time but there are so many restrictions my wife and I had on size that I thought the 20g was going to stay. Thanks to all the forum members for helping out with stuff for this build. Couldn't have started it without you guys!

I bought a 33g 36x12x18 tank off a newer member of the forums, and yes I was late as usual picking it up but I should have totally checked the tank before bringing it home. When I got it in the house I notice that the top trim was fairly melted. My fault for trusting a new member. Oh well...anyways nobody should see it I think.

Jeff (fessoclown) donated my fuge/sump which he got from Greg (sig) and that's going to be a 23g 30x12x12 and I'll be putting in the glass baffles tomorrow I think. The return pump will be the same pump from the 20g since it should be able to keep up which is a eheim 1250. If it seems that it isn't enough then I'll upgrade to a 1260 but I'm thinking with 600gph it would be way too much.

The DT is going to have a overflow drilled either in the middle or possibly in the corner. Not exactly sure yet since this is all kind of new. Definitely going to spray the back of the tank black since the existing 20g has the back sprayed and I like that look.

My problem with the overflow is this...if I put the plumbing on the inside then I can move the tank back to the wall but if the plumbing is on the outside I can get more room on the inside but then I have a 4" gap behind the tank that I could have used to buy a bigger tank. I'm thinking outside...but then again I guess I need to check if the bottom is tempered anways.

more to come!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so a quick Thanks to the guys who helped me out so far:
Jeff-sump/fuge, some marco LR that he didn't want
Alex-more base rock that he didn't want
Greg-sand that he didn't want!
J_T for making my overflow that he shall be making in the future
Nighttrooper-picked up a coralife protein skimmer last week (I still owe you some cheato)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Put me down if you need any holes made. I'll bring the rifle... Oops, wrong tool. I mean diamond hole saws


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hay if you're not busy tomorrow I could bring the tank up and drill some holes. I have cupcakes also if you're interested.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Inside or outside do a Herbie. SHHHHHH! 
I would go for plumbing outside on the back, yes you need to be a few inches off the wall but it's the least impactful both inside and out of the tank. 
Making an overflow box is really easy too. 
I have some more small pieces of macro rock if you need it too.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the durso since it's one hole but we'll see.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

10 minutes and 10 dollars for a piece of mind. You will sleep better with an emergency drain. Even with my 2 hole herbie I still consider using my 3rd hole for a full bean animal instead of the interior return because I get the occasional middle of the night flood anxiety.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm more of the type to only have enough water in my last baffle to fill up the tank, that way the tank doesn't overflow. Makes sense no?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ makes perfect sense !


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I'm more of the type to only have enough water in my last baffle to fill up the tank, that way the tank doesn't overflow. Makes sense no?


Makes sense, but a fully-submerged drain operating on a full siphon is all-but silent (unlike a standard, 'gurgling' durso).

I've had both, and would never consider a single durso again - other than as a backup for a full-siphon drain.

If this tank is going to be on display in a 'main living' area, where you're also likely to be relaxing/talking/reading/entertaining, then think twice before settling on a single drill-hole - as Jeff says, it's not even 10 mins to drill that second hole, and for both the 'peace of mind', and the silence it will bring you, it'll surely be 10 mins well spent...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

few months ago I spoke with the guy who makes these set ups and doing maintenance for at least 20 years. this is what he said - there is no one reason that properly done single durso/overflow box will be a reason for overflow the tank.

Here is from me - give me a one reason why rigid straight drain pipe should get blocked. I see there is just one reason - sleeping good at night and that's what i am doing without drilling additional holes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a durso in my tank right now and you can ask any of the people that have seen my tank. It runs alot quieter than 90% of the tanks out there. I have my DT right next to my TV and I insist on having silence. This is why I've always said that HOB skimmers suck, same reason I've said MP10's suck (I can hear them) and the same reason I've said maxi-jett's really suck!

If I can hear it, I don't want it!

The loudest thing on my tank is the 2050 and even then I've covered it in filter floss so it doesn't vibrate. I know I should buy the feet for it but I have yet to find a shop that has them.

I'm with Greg though, I don't need extra holes in the tank when it's already small enough. I don't want to lose another 2 liters of space just so I can have a backup drain. There should be no reason for a backup if calcuated right. If the drain is clogged, there should only be enough water in the last baffle to fill the tank. Same goes with the return. If my power cuts out, ther should only be enough water in the overflow to fill up the sump...right?

Anyways hopefully I'll drill the hole today but we'll see


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Hay if you're not busy tomorrow I could bring the tank up and drill some holes. I have cupcakes also if you're interested.


There is a plague going through my house this week... Maybe next week could work, or you could drop by during the week at the jobsite.

And yes, food is always an appropriate method of payment


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Kevin I might take you up on that if I have a day off this week. Or I might go to princess auto and pick up a bit.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'm more of the type to only have enough water in my last baffle to fill up the tank, that way the tank doesn't overflow. Makes sense no?


No auto-top off?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

of course, but the ATO is the max of where I want it at. If you take a look at my sump right now it has two marks..a minimum and a maximum so I know exactly how much water the last baffle can take if there's a blackout or something gets clogged in the overflow. The only time I've ever had a problem was when my ATO was stuck and it overflowed my sump...but that has nothing to do with how many holes to drill for the overflow.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's the main reason I have a top of tank that will only flood my sump and not the floor. Gravity will drop but, but the floors will remain dry.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

sig said:


> few months ago I spoke with the guy who makes these set ups and doing maintenance for at least 20 years. this is what he said - there is no one reason that properly done single durso/overflow box will be a reason for overflow the tank.
> 
> Here is from me - give me a one reason why rigid straight drain pipe should get blocked. I see there is just one reason - sleeping good at night and that's what i am doing without drilling additional holes


I agree... A correctly setup durso works very well, very quite and it also allows you to run a smaller pump if your only looking to push 7-10x through your sump.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I'm with Greg though, I don't need extra holes in the tank when it's already small enough. I don't want to lose another 2 liters of space just so I can have a backup drain. There should be no reason for a backup if calcuated right. If the drain is clogged, there should only be enough water in the last baffle to fill the tank. Same goes with the return. If my power cuts out, ther should only be enough water in the overflow to fill up the sump...right?
> 
> Anyways hopefully I'll drill the hole today but we'll see


Your logic is sound 

Edit: depending on your ATO controller, setting it up so it can only run for a specified time like 20 seconds per hour or per cycle helps to protect you from wet floors even more.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My ATO is a DIY but I was thinking of setting it up to my Reefkeeper to ensure that it does exactly that!

So I picked up the bulkhead for the new tank at NAFB and the place was completely picked thru by noon. Good to see Don down there trying to pick up a blasto

Might drill tonight or tomorrow. Still have to take some pics.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If the ATO is on a timer it's fine. Float switches, pressure switches and sensors will continue to fill the sump is all I was trying to say, but hey, do what you will. 

I am around to help with the move if you want.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, but my ATO has a pressure switch that won't fail as far as I know...unless it's up against the glass. But that was my fault 

If I need a hand I'll give you a shout.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*can't help it...*

Not to beat a dead horse but I can't help it... It's not about your ATO failing it's about it working. The point is that if your drain plugs (and it shouldn't) your return pump will continue to push water to your display to the point where your ATO kicks in and will empty your reservoir through your display and your floor all the while mixing fresh water into your display rapidly dropping the salinity.

Your drain "shouldn't" plug if set up properly though...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beat the dead horse brother!! That's what this is all about right?
I totally understand what you mean and yes if I had a drain that would plug then I would worry about this. 

btw, I have a 1" bulkhead just like the 20g has. Now I need to find a drill bit for it


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Crap.. Too much pressure on me....

So long as the overflow keeps stuff out, the durso won't plug. We can look at doing a lid for it. That will stop adventurous snails from scaling it, and blocking the hole.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have no problem tying a large mesh around the inlet to ensure nothing gets in.

So I went to Home Hardware to pickup a 1 3/4" drill bit but they carry every other size except the one I need. Go figure.

So if anyone out there has a 1 3/4" bit give me a shout please!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drill bit*

of course they didnt ............i guess u are off to princess auto .


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mops.ca

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I can't help it... It's not about your ATO failing it's about it working. The point is that if your drain plugs (and it shouldn't) your return pump will continue to push water to your display to the point where your ATO kicks in and will empty your reservoir through your display and your floor all the while mixing fresh water into your display rapidly dropping the salinity.
> 
> Your drain "shouldn't" plug if set up properly though...


Yeahp ^

BUT - If the controller being used has a setting for maximum interval (Reef Keeper & others) over a period of time it becomes a non issue. (Ie the pump can only run for say 20 seconds an hour etc.)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so here's an update. I went to princess auto today and found the bit I needed for only a few bucks! Thanks Tom for pointing me in the right direction.

I've decided to go with a middle overflow instead of a corner. I like the look and I think the wife will like it also. The plumbing will be outside to save some room and I'm getting J_T to make the overflow since he does some awesome work!

I'm not sure yet if I'm going to split the overflow going into the sump yet. I'm thinking of having the skimmer section on the left and then having a fuge on the right then having the return section in the middle. Like I said I'm not exactly sure yet on this.

The tank itself is making me sad since the top rim is pretty melted. I've messaged the guy who sold it to me but have yet to hear back from him. No worries I guess...

Anyways, what are your thoughts on the fuge/sump?

P.S. This is not the skimmer that's going in there.

sump pic








getting ready to drill the virgin tank








making a nice seal for the water so it doesn't spray everywhere








no turning back now, hit the target!!








I fed my RO/DI into the cup to give me a steady stream of water (made sense to me)








steady stream of water going








All done, minimal chipping when I went thru and if It were a larger tank I would have gone in thru both sides to ensure a sexy hole but this glass is fairly thin so I didn't want to risk it.








some rock that Jeff and Alex donated to me a long time ago that I know have in some fresh unsalted water. I'm going to change the water tonight then tomorrow I'll start with saltwater.









Thanks for looking


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

keep posting!  following this for sure


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

aln said:


> keep posting!  following this for sure


Could be wrong, but I think there has been a change in directions!


----------

